# 95' Maxima battery issues



## slim01 (Jul 20, 2009)

the battery will not shut down when you shut the car off. any ideas.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Could you be more specific? Do you mean that when you turn the ignition off everything stays on? If so it sounds like you may have a bad ignition switch.


----------

